# Где лучше купить аккордеон?



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (10 Ноя 2019)

Здравствуйте
Посмотрел я на цены на б/у аккордеоны в магазине и был неприятно удивлён. Цена на б/у полный аккордеон простой комплектации 1200$. У меня вопрос. Стоит ли покупать аккордеон в магазине, или лучше брать с рук или в мастера?


----------



## ugly (10 Ноя 2019)

Тут вопрос - доверяете ли Вы тому мастеру, и можете ли самостоятельно оценить состояние аккордеона при покупке.
В магазин хоть сдать можно, если вылезет какой косяк в течение двух недель...


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2019)

Yaroslav Yatsyk, 

Где покупать? В Москве? В Канаде? Все ж от конкретики зависит


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (10 Ноя 2019)

В Канаде


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2019)

Yaroslav Yatsyk, 

Ну и для чего Вам информация про российский рынок? Как ее можно применить в Канаде? ТАм же все белые и пушистые... Все через специального человека или с ebay


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (10 Ноя 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Yaroslav Yatsyk,
> 
> Ну и для чего Вам информация про российский рынок? Как ее можно применить в Канаде? ТАм же все белые и пушистые... Все через специального человека или с ebay


Просто мне кажется, что цены на инструменты в магазинах иногда больше на 50-100% чем на самом деле.


----------



## Alex33 (11 Ноя 2019)

yaroslav972802 написал(а):


> Просто мне кажется, что цены на инструменты в магазинах иногда больше на 50-100% чем на самом деле.


 И правильно кажется! Продавцам тоже нужны деньги. На б\у аккордеоны в магазине гарантии не дают. Вопрос о покупке инструмента надо решать со знатоком в этом деле.


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Ноя 2019)

Можно попытаться найти тех, кто чинит аккордеоны. Бывают отказные инструменты. Ну, то есть приносят полутруп, узнаЮт сколько надо труда и запчастей, и в итоге сдают "на запчасти". Из двух-трёх таких отказников делается хороший аккордеон, который мастеру в общем-то совсем не нужен.


----------



## Alex33 (11 Ноя 2019)

yaroslav972802 написал(а):


> Цена на б/у полный аккордеон простой комплектации 1200$. У меня вопрос. Стоит ли покупать аккордеон в магазине, или лучше брать с рук или у мастера?


А Вы подбираете аккордеон себе или кому-то? Это тоже имеет значение. И опять же: начинающему или...


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (11 Ноя 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> А Вы подбираете аккордеон себе или кому-то? Это тоже имеет значение. И опять же: начинающему или...


Я беру инструмент для себя, но я начинающий музыкант


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2019)

Просите совета у наших американских коллег. Там много марок, не известных или непопулярных в России. 1200$ - нормальная цена за хороший инструмент.


----------



## Alex33 (12 Ноя 2019)

yaroslav972802 написал(а):


> Посмотрел я на цены на б/у аккордеоны в магазине и был неприятно удивлён.


Ярослав, если Вы начинающий музыкант и считаете, что цена завышена, возьмите аккордеон на прокат. Если, конечно, в Канаде это практикуется. Так, Вы сможете "убить двух зайчиков": проверите себя, насколько желание совпадёт с пособностями и сохраните деньги. Второй вариант: взять несколько уроков у преподавателя музыки и уже он Вам подскажет в каком направлении идти. Тогда и решите задачу с покупкой аккордеона.


----------



## kep (12 Ноя 2019)

Если Вы в мордокниге прописаны, попробуйте такую группу:








ACCORDION for SALE | Facebook


Post the PHOTO, PRICE, and LOCATION of the accordion you are selling.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (12 Ноя 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Если Вы в мордокниге прописаны, попробуйте такую группу:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо большое
Попробую


----------



## vev (12 Ноя 2019)

Yaroslav Yatsyk, 

Во! Я ж сказал, что заграница Вам поможет


----------



## kep (12 Ноя 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Yaroslav Yatsyk,
> 
> Во! Я ж сказал, что заграница Вам поможет


При современном развитии печатного акордеонного дела на Западе...


----------

